# Got Deactivated!



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Got a call from the Miami office, Julia Moon left me a message saying that my account was deactivated for "Guarantees Fraud".

I called her back to explain. Last week I had family coming in, I emailed uber support on Sat morning asking if I could use my rider account to call myself to transport family since I had free credits. The CSR replied back that she didn't know and would forward it to an Operations Manager. By Sunday night I still had not received an answer, so I figured it wasn't that big of a deal. I picked up my family members, pinged myself, and drove them. I was only able to do this twice since I was busy the other times. For the other times they called a cab since they don't have smartphones.

These 2 trips out of my 100 for that week that they consider 'fraud' is apparently enough to permanently deactivate me.

Julia then began to say something about 90% of my trips being fraud, that a lot of my trips were minimum fares. I said this was ridiculous, the area I worked was mainly tourists going to/from their hotels and restaurants, also some people just bar hopping. I admitted that I worked this area intentionally, but that in no way is fraudulent. I got pings, I picked the people up, they were satisfied (almost 900 trips with a 4.88-4.91 rating for uberX).

She told me that the deactivation was permanent, but I would still receive my gaurantees for this past week.

I then emailed an operations manager that I had spoken to in the past, Rachael from Miami. Apparently she just forwarded the email to Julia. Julia then sent me a reply (no acknowledgment from Rachael) referencing 4 passengers that I had given rides to (I gave these 4 passengers a total of 14 rides, or 1.56% of my total rides, the area I worked was mainly tourists, so I saw many passengers multiple times a day). One rider I gave three min trips for, three riders I gave multiple trips that were all minimum fares but they took rides with other drivers that were over the minimums. Like I said before though, I work areas that people go minimum distances. When these tourists go to/from airports, their fares will be higher, but I avoid airports (due to increased risk of being ticketed).

In this email she also wrote "As stated before, I am not reversing these guarantee payments."

However, about an hour later I get my payment statement and it says "Winter Warm Up Regular Hours March 2nd Payments ---> Unfortunately, you do not qualify for this incentive due to fraudulent behavior."

Julia told me over the phone and in an email that my guarantees would not be taken away, but then they took them away, making my check short by about $650.

I wrote Julia an email last night, disputing the "fraud" charges and about them not paying the guarantees. I called and left her a voicemail today, too. No reply to either.

Side note: no where in the Partner's Agreement does it say we cannot request ourselves or any type of clause saying that we cannot drive the same passenger more than XX number of times. If they don't want us to have repeat customers, make that be part of the system. I did not violate any rule that was given to me.

Edit: if any reporters would like to interview me, send me a private message on here. Still, do not quote anything above without my permission.

</rant>


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

That sucks.

And so does Uber.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

The funny thing, they deactivated me for 'guarantees fraud' about 12 hours after removing the guarantees. The guarantees are over, why even bother?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> The funny thing, they deactivate me for 'guarantees fraud' about 12 hours after removing the guarantees. The guarantees are over, why even bother?


Again so sorry that happened to you!!


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Txchick said:


> Again so sorry that happened to you!!


Don't be sorry, not your fault. Just putting this out there for other drivers to see what uber is doing.


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> Don't be sorry, not your fault. Just putting this out there for other drivers to see what uber is doing.


No worries bro maybe God want to give you something better !


----------



## bilyvh (Feb 4, 2015)

I would take these cocksuckers to small claims court if you've done nothing wrong.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Multiple rides of same person is nothing about fraud. I had someone take three rides and it was because she was shopping and told her the only way for me to do it is for her to end ride, go do her shopping (she promised just a few minutes but we know how that is sometimes) and I will be right here waiting if no other calls come in (or I cancel those requests). 

Go do Lyft.

Also, threaten them with small claims court and going to reporters and websites to tell all about your experience with CSR and UBusER.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

When the next rate cut hits, you'll feel better that you got deactivated.


----------



## FueledByParamore (Feb 26, 2015)

but if you work the same area all the time arent you eventually gonna get some of the same people again? ive gotten like 3 or 4 of the same people twice before


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow...most people I don't have sympathy for any games but this one looks to be a legit issue and they are playing hard ball.

I am sorry about what you are dealing with. They sound like a bunch of pricks in that office.

I would document what you have and what you have done and file a small claims court action against them. You will get your money but that's about it.

Or most news agencies have a consumer protection line for this type of thing. Could be another option.

Sounds to me things need to be shaken up a bit.

This is provided we have hear the full story of what you are saying. You give me no reason to believe otherwise.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> Got a call from the Miami office, Julia Moon left me a message saying that my account was deactivated for "Guarantees Fraud".
> 
> I called her back to explain. Last week I had family coming in, I emailed uber support on Sat morning asking if I could use my rider account to call myself to transport family since I had free credits. The CSR replied back that she didn't know and would forward it to an Operations Manager. By Sunday night I still had not received an answer, so I figured it wasn't that big of a deal. I picked up my family members, pinged myself, and drove them. I was only able to do this twice since I was busy the other times. For the other times they called a cab since they don't have smartphones.
> 
> ...


If you would like to speak with reporter ask @chi1cabby who knows a ton of them. Just send him a message.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

FueledByParamore said:


> but if you work the same area all the time arent you eventually gonna get some of the same people again? ive gotten like 3 or 4 of the same people twice before


Yep!!I picked up the same pax 3 times one week when I drove. Did not plan it just happened.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

OCBob said:


> Multiple rides of same person is nothing about fraud. I had someone take three rides and it was because she was shopping and told her the only way for me to do it is for her to end ride, go do her shopping (she promised just a few minutes but we know how that is sometimes) and I will be right here waiting if no other calls come in (or I cancel those requests).
> 
> Go do Lyft.
> 
> Also, threaten them with small claims court and going to reporters and websites to tell all about your experience with CSR and UBusER.


Exactly, there were a few times that people wanted to go shop or had to go in for a while. I would tell them that I'll end the trip and hangout out in the parking lot. If I got another trip then I'd have to leave but if not, I would happily take them again. Passengers responded very well to this, happy that they didn't have to pay the 'wait time' and not be stressed about time. We all know that the "2 min" trip will take 10+ mins. Nothing fraudulent here, nothing in their partner's agreement about this.

Also, I was VERY good about accepting all requests. My acceptance rate during the guarantees was close to 100%, I canceled on maybe 3-4%. I stayed well above the 90% threshold.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

FueledByParamore said:


> but if you work the same area all the time arent you eventually gonna get some of the same people again? ive gotten like 3 or 4 of the same people twice before


Yeah, few Floridians (from my experience) use uber. At least 60% of my passengers were tourists, most told me that they have been using uber multiple times a day because they decided to use uber instead of renting a car. I thought uber was trying to get people to abandon getting cars, but now they are going to punish the drivers that drive these people?


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Why did you need to ping yourself to transport your family...? Why not just turn the app off and drive them where they need to go, I'd do that for my family and friends. I Don't know about you guys but uber will find any reason to not pay you why give them any opening? Sorry you got deactivated hope you get paid out the guarantees at lseast.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Raider said:


> Why did you need to ping yourself to transport your family...? Why not just turn the app off and drive them where they need to go, I'd do that for my family and friends. I Don't know about you guys but uber will find any reason to not pay you why give them any opening? Sorry you got deactivated hope you get paid out the guarantees at lseast.


We have to work 50 mins/hour to get the guarantee, logging off for longer than 10 mins would disqualify the rest of that hour. I had credits on my rider account, couldn't see why it would matter if I pinged myself for them or log out for a minute and ping the next driver.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Raider said:


> Why did you need to ping yourself to transport your family...?


I question this as well. It's just asking for a red flag to be raised.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

She tried arguing with me over the phone that I did it because I had two slow hours and used it to make up for it. However, I had two trips in the hour prior to pinging myself and then I had three trips between the two times I pinged myself, which in total was a little over two hours. So had it not been for pinging myself twice, I would of still had three trips in those two hours.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Very sad , UBER does not like when drivers make money , I know of one UBER drivers that worked a weekend as a door man at a bar , the money he made was used to repair his car( did not make enough driving to fix his car ) , he got deactivated 2 days later , moral is it gets worst maybe it's a blessing you got deactivated


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

From the Partner's Agreement:

12.2 Termination.
Either party may terminate this Agreement: (a) without cause at any time upon seven (7) days prior written notice to the other party; (b) immediately, without notice, for the other party’s material breach of this Agreement; or (c) immediately, without notice, in the event of the insolvency or bankruptcy of the other...

Since I didn't breach the Partner's Agreement, they must give me a written notice 7 days prior to terminating me. If they don't pay me the past guarantees and I decide to take it to small claims I think I would have a good case to sue them for not just the guarantees but also the lost wages for those 7 days that they are prohibiting me from working.


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Very sad , UBER does not like when drivers make money , I know of one UBER drivers that worked a weekend as a door man at a bar , the money he made was used to repair his car( did not make enough driving to fix his car ) , he got deactivated 2 days later , moral is it gets worst maybe it's a blessing you got deactivated


You are right if Uber stuff see you making a lot of money you ll be next target for deactivation ! Lol


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> From the Partner's Agreement:
> 
> 12.2 Termination.
> Either party may terminate this Agreement: (a) without cause at any time upon seven (7) days prior written notice to the other party; (b) immediately, without notice, for the other party's material breach of this Agreement; or (c) immediately, without notice, in the event of the insolvency or bankruptcy of the other...
> ...


Even if you didn't have a good case its cheaper for Uber to pay you out than to pay to go to court. The odds are swayed heavy in your favor.


----------



## Uber Math Professor (Feb 21, 2015)

Believe it or not this is the best day of your life.

Now you will have the time and hunger to pursue a job that is fulfilling and pays better.

Since I quit Uber I have put 150% effort into growing my photography business. And I have been getting a lot more work. 

When I shoot photos, I charge $100 an hour and I made more last week than I did in my last month of driving Uber.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Wow, getting an actual call from uber. Now that's a first. Like others have posted, they don't want you making any money.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

This shows what king of a strictly from hunger group of jerks actually runs Uber, and I'm glad that they were kicked out of Nevada two days after I was accepted and didn't get a chance to drive because for me it worked out fine, and I didn't have to beat a new car into the ground. 

I've heard of a case exactly like this a few years ago and the plaintiff (another driver), because of regs in some areas for being able to petition small claims court for punitive damages, was given the choice of doing that, or taking a separate matter to Civil court because of the same strong words: "fraud" and "fraudulent" used by the employer which just happened to be a transport company in L.A. 
The word "fraud" is potentially an extremely dangerous word for an employer to use when dealing with an employee, or in this specific case, another owner/operator that worked for the same company that I worked for. 
He did have legal council in the initial stage and the lawyer didn't charge him a consultation fee and ultimately took the case on a contingency which he won including court fees, legal fees, and of course, the settlement.

Once the word "fraud" gets around, that could potentially be life altering terminology at least in the employment sense. 

One way or the other, I hope you pursue it.... and check to see if Small Claims allows for punitive damages in your jurisdiction.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

not that i don't take your side on this, and just to play devil's advocate, your mistake was probably in emailing uber you were going to do something that is heavily frowned upon to begin with.


----------



## Dcspride (Mar 3, 2015)

I agreed with Uberone. It almost sounds like you put yourself in this position. If you are not sure about something and you didn't get a reponse back from company, it's better to not do it... You assume it's gonna be okay and went ahead and request ride yourself... Big no no... So now they are questioning you with everything.


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I question this as well. It's just asking for a red flag to be raised.


The fact that this guy is trying to justify pinging himself and taking money from his "uber credits" shows he is uneducated. You are not providing service to anyone by doing that, you are doing it to just take free money from a company. Maybe he should get a job at a grocery store and take money out of the cash register too.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Big Machine said:


> The fact that this guy is trying to justify pinging himself and taking money from his "uber credits" shows he is uneducated. You are not providing service to anyone by doing that, you are doing it to just take free money from a company. Maybe he should get a job at a grocery store and take money out of the cash register too.


As much as I would like to agree with that, based on what the OP is saying is that they are pointing the finger at all of the rides not just the ones he has taken himself. I agree using your own rides to gain a guarantee is underhanded and not as the program was intended. But it looks like he would have made up those rides legitimately.

I think a full deactivation is a little extreme considering his ratings and he has asked for clarification on the subject by email.

If I was in Uber's shoes I would invite him in for a meeting and a stern warning. At the most a 2 week ban on the system. But a lifetime ban seems a little harsh since we all know there are others doing much worse.

Also either give the payout and ban him or null the payout and you can stay on. But both tilts too far for my liking.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> As much as I would like to agree with that, based on what the OP is saying is that they are pointing the finger at all of the rides not just the ones he has taken himself. I agree using your own rides to gain a guarantee is underhanded and not as the program was intended. But it looks like he would have made up those rides legitimately.
> 
> I think a full deactivation is a little extreme considering his ratings and he has asked for clarification on the subject by email.
> 
> ...


Yes, there are much better ways to handle this.

But that's not Uber's way of doing business. Someday you'll accept just how shitty of a company Uber really is. For now though, you're still kissing Uber's butt.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Yes, there are much better ways to handle this.
> 
> But that's not Uber's way of doing business. Someday you'll accept just how shitty of a company Uber really is. For now though, you're still kissing Uber's butt.


Why so bitter?

There are plenty of bad companies out there. You just need to know how to deal with them. Guess you don't have lot's of experience in that so I won't blame you. Your ideology prevents you from having a logical debate on this hence why your comments hold little weight with me at times.

You are in it for the argument, not the resolution. I might be kissing Ubers ass as you say but for the record you can kiss my ass.

I say that with the utmost respect.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Yes, there are much better ways to handle this.
> 
> But that's not Uber's way of doing business. Someday you'll accept just how shitty of a company Uber really is. For now though, you're still kissing Uber's butt.


He's just a little Uber shilly around the fringes.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> He's just a little Uber shilly around the fringes.


And I'm comfortable with that.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Why so bitter?


Because what happened to this driver is very typical. And no one was paying the payroll taxes on his work to qualify him for unemployment. When Uber does this to drivers, they're screwed! ZERO social safety net. And Uber does this WAY TO F'ING OFTEN! No other company comes close to screwing people this way.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> And I'm comfortable with that.


I think most of us can appreciate some things about Uber/Lyft and the tech.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Because what happened to this driver is very typical. And no one was paying the payroll taxes on his work to qualify him for unemployment. When Uber does this to drivers, they're screwed! ZERO social safety net. And Uber does this WAY TO F'ING OFTEN! No other company comes close to screwing people this way.


He probably pushed his luck a bit by taking hourly guarantee, free trips, pinging himself and driving relatives. We may not be getting the whole story either. Maybe there were more relative incidents? I'm pretty sure a lot of drivers are working every angle they can to keep a paycheck coming. If I was in a lease situation I probably would too.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Because what happened to this driver is very typical. And no one was paying the payroll taxes on his work to qualify him for unemployment. When Uber does this to drivers, they're screwed! ZERO social safety net. And Uber does this WAY TO F'ING OFTEN! No other company comes close to screwing people this way.


Who's choice is that. I get no safety net if I go out on my own, that's the risk here. There is a way around this. Self Incorporate, become an employee, pay your taxes and then you get the benefits if you get canned.

Doesn't your government have a self employment option to pay taxes for your UI premiums? We have the option to pay into it and if things go south we can collect. It's not much but it is something.

I'm sorry I don't have the same Uber screws the American people that you do. You work in a large organization, why do you do it, because of the benefits not just the pay. Why do you think I stay with my company. I have been wooed by larger sums of money elsewhere. But there is security knowing working for someone does have a safety net.

Uber does not give this, they never offered this and therefore I don't sympathize when someone says Uber is screwing with peoples lives. You want to be an entrepreneur you should know the risks. It sucks I know, I watched in 2007 much of my sunk wealth dissolve before my eyes because some screw-ups in the US market were dishonest. But I knew the risks going into it, and I knew the way to get out of it. I didn't blame anyone. I made the choices.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> He probably pushed his luck a bit by taking hourly guarantee, free trips, pinging himself and driving relatives. We may not be getting the whole story either. Maybe there were more relative incidents? I'm pretty sure a lot of drivers are working every angle they can to keep a paycheck coming. If I was in a lease situation I probably would too.


Hell I would do it and have done it. Early on when I fist signed up I took advantage of the Free ride to the polls offer. Took my friends and family on the long way ride to the polling station and collected $20 for each one. It was risky and it paid off. But Uber was also new to the market and they had few drivers and even less staff to manage the office. Right now I wouldn't attempt it. They are running with a full set of teeth.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Hell I would do it and have done it. Early on when I fist signed up I took advantage of the Free ride to the polls offer. Took my friends and family on the long way ride to the polling station and collected $20 for each one. It was risky and it paid off. But Uber was also new to the market and they had few drivers and even less staff to manage the office. Right now I wouldn't attempt it. They are running with a full set of teeth.


I might think the guarantee route is running them a little red around the edges but just guessing. Without the guarantees drivers would be making the exodus enmasse.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

back in the day when you got a request it would give you the rider's name, I had this one dude that lives near me and I easily could have been his daily ride to work, I took him the once the first time by choice, and a second by mistake, I had to change gears and look at the address bc it was a shit ride to a shit place that I wanted no part of, and that was before the rate drop, I see his request pop up every other day or so and laugh to myself….this Ninja ain't coming to get ya


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Who's choice is that.


It's Uber's choice. They decide how the jobs they create are structured. The people who need the jobs don't make that choice.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> It's Uber's choice. They decide how the jobs they create are structured. The people who need the jobs don't make that choice.


The drivers make a choice 100% you don't seem to get that point yet and don't think you will ever get it. Uber may not be the salvation but when people choose to become an independent worker from the system they have knowingly took on the risk. If they didn't well guess they are learning the hard way.

I have sympathy for drivers, but I'm sure you have figured out I'm also not on here to save them. I don't pretend to do that. You know my motives and they don't align to yours.

I will however help with things from a business optic and I have for many people on here and will continue. I'm not leading people to Uber in droves, and I'm not here to stop them, just give fair warning what's in the cave ahead before the monster pounces.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Who's the monster "Uberzilla" ?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> The drivers make a choice 100% you don't seem to get that point yet and don't think you will ever get it.


It can't be gotten because it's not true. Poor, desperate and unemployed people aren't making choices. They are doing whatever they can do to survive. As such they can be easily exploited by the choices employers can make when creating jobs. This is why government limits those choices to limit the exploitation. Please stop with the idealism that these drivers are making choices. It's idealism, and one that completely lacks pragmatism.



> Uber may not be the salvation but when people choose to become an independent worker from the system they have knowingly took on the risk.


Poor, desperate and unemployed people are not choosing to become independent workers. They aren't choosing to leave a system where they are protected. They aren't willingly accepting the risks. They are in dire straights. In every economy there will always be a percentage of the population in this situation. Laws exist to protect them from being exploited, because given their situation they are easily exploited.



> If they didn't well guess they are learning the hard way.


You are the one who needs to learn something here. Not them.



> I have sympathy for drivers, but I'm sure you have figured out I'm also not on here to save them. I don't pretend to do that. You know my motives and they don't align to yours.


I'm quite aware you want Uber to succeed. You however seem to want that, while not also owning the evil that Uber is doing. You can't own the bull and not own the bullshit it produces.



> I will however help with things from a business optic and I have for many people on here and will continue. I'm not leading people to Uber in droves, and I'm not here to stop them, just give fair warning what's in the cave ahead before the monster pounces.


Sometimes you call a spade a spade. You deserve credit for those moments. It however doesn't excuse from the moments you try to justify Uber's bullshit. And that is exactly what you are doing when you justify Uber exploiting the poor, desperate and unemployed. I find it sickening. But somehow you're blind to how immoral it is. I hope one day your eyes are opened.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Who's the monster "Uberzilla" ?


You bet.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> It can't be gotten because it's not true. Poor, desperate and unemployed people aren't making choices. They are doing whatever they can do to survive. As such they can be easily exploited by the choices employers can make when creating jobs. This is why government limits those choices to limit the exploitation. Please stop with the idealism that these drivers are making choices. It's idealism, and one that completely lacks pragmatism.
> 
> Poor, desperate and unemployed people are not choosing to become independent workers. They aren't choosing to leave a system where they are protected. They aren't willingly accepting the risks. They are in dire straights. In every economy there will always be a percentage of the population in this situation. Laws exist to protect them from being exploited, because given their situation they are easily exploited.
> 
> ...


You are right, I do want Uber to succeed, I want drivers to succeed and I want the consumer to benefit. Right now the alignment is all not working in harmony.

Uber is a 3 year old company, all new companies go throw this kind of pain when they get to this size. Fact is no one is inherently evil. I refuse to buy into that. They are however sometimes short of a moral compass.

Uber is run by a new generation of MBA's and Tech kids who are very smart. But they grew up on Call of Duty and think they know what war is really like because of it. They are behind a screen crunching numbers not translating it to the human factor.

Will government step in, they may, but those same smart people have set it up to divorce themselves form the blame game. In the end the consumer will decide the fate of Uber. Not unless there is a huge driver revolt, and Uber can cut that cord the moment it happens.

This may be a moral dilemma for some, but the fact is it's going to survive. What it becomes is yet to be seen.

I have made many recommendations to the City on many of the items that drivers face for them to consider in the regulations when it comes to Uber. Some benefit the driver, some benefit the taxi industry but most the consumer. Uber winning won't be the issue. Uber winning and operating long term is going to be a challenge.

You can't point the finger at Uber and leave out many other companies that are involved in the same practice. You are just upset it's American's it is happening to. Or maybe you are against all that but this is not the place to bring it up.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

UberOne said:


> not that i don't take your side on this, and just to play devil's advocate, your mistake was probably in emailing uber you were going to do something that is heavily frowned upon to begin with.


I didn't receive a response from an OM until after I was suspended, it appeared that he had no idea about about the deactivation by the language in his email. I was "found" because they have queries to flag potential "fraud".



Big Machine said:


> The fact that this guy is trying to justify pinging himself and taking money from his "uber credits" shows he is uneducated. You are not providing service to anyone by doing that, you are doing it to just take free money from a company. Maybe he should get a job at a grocery store and take money out of the cash register too.


Actually, I am educated. I have a dual Bachelors and a Masters. I don't use uber for rides, only to drive. I had free ride credits, I had family that wanted a ride. At no point was I ever instructed that I could not ping myself, no where in the Partner's Agreement does it say we can't. This was not "taking money from the cash register", it was using a free ride that uber gave me.

Julia Moon asked why I would have members use uber to pay me and lose 20% to uber, I told her it was because I had free credits and they would be wasted anyways. She had a few "gotcha!" questions for me, I had an answer for each one. I felt like she was trying to talk down to me the entire time, trying to make me feel like an idiot - she failed.



scrurbscrud said:


> He probably pushed his luck a bit by taking hourly guarantee, free trips, pinging himself and driving relatives. We may not be getting the whole story either. Maybe there were more relative incidents? I'm pretty sure a lot of drivers are working every angle they can to keep a paycheck coming. If I was in a lease situation I probably would too.


Didn't push my luck, I never received any warnings from uber. In fact the Operations Manager from Miami, Rachael, called me back when the guarantees were first started (it was in reply to my emailing explaining why reducing the rates would be bad - lower driver quality, lower car quality, increase wait times.. etc) and she looked at my account and saw that I was receiving a lot in guarantees. Rachael even told me that it looks like I am doing it right and to maximize the guarantees while they last.

As @Uber-Doober said, using a word like "fraud" is very serious, something I'm not okay with.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Here's my update for today. I called and left another message for Julia Moon today, still no response. I called and left a message at the uber "accident" number, still no response.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> You are right, I do want Uber to succeed, I want drivers to succeed and I want the consumer to benefit. Right now the alignment is all not working in harmony.
> 
> Uber is a 3 year old company, all new companies go throw this kind of pain when they get to this size. Fact is no one is inherently evil. I refuse to buy into that. They are however sometimes short of a moral compass.
> 
> ...


I have more than a few times said Lyft is no better than Uber. Some of the Lyft lovers here got into a back and forth with me on that. I once made a post calling Lyft "Mini Me" that got quite a few likes.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberOne said:


> not that i don't take your side on this, and just to play devil's advocate, your mistake was probably in emailing uber you were going to do something that is heavily frowned upon to begin with.


^^^
Does it say "heavily frowned upon" in the contract?


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Does it say "heavily frowned upon" in the contract?


Precisely, this shouldn't of gone beyond a warning.


----------



## Godric (Jan 17, 2015)

Sorry dude...You did it for one reason...GREED.

You rolled the dice and got caught...It happens.

Time to move on...

Best of luck!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Interesting, it's all a matter of where they are and their perspective. I did this last year to get minimum number of trips and they caught me, suspended me for a week. Guess they needed me back because they were short on drivers and just launching the business. There is nothing in the contract about it and I would most certainly threaten and take them to small claims court if they don't make good on the payments. You need to keep in mind that they must have a presense in the county where you file, so if they have an office in WPB or somewhere nearby you can file in that county. I would be surprised if you didn't get back pay plus costs.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> Precisely, this shouldn't of gone beyond a warning.


Beyond? Was there even a warning?


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Beyond? Was there even a warning?


There was no warning. I meant that when they saw this, I believe that they should of just given me a warning if they had an issue with it, nothing beyond that.

It wasn't like I pinged myself 20 times each week or every time I had a slow hour. Neither of those are true. It was only twice and it was during hours that I was busy (I accepted and started the trip right away, I wasn't doing it to kill time either).


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> There was no warning. I meant that when they saw this, I believe that they should of just given me a warning of they had an issue with it, nothing beyond that.
> 
> It wasn't like I pinged myself 20 times each week or every time I had a slow hour. Neither of those are true. It was only twice and it was during hours that I was busy (I accepted and started the trip right away, I wasn't doing it to kill time either).


This company is just f'ing awful!

I've said it before, and I'll say it again... being an Uber driver is like trying to survive on a season of The Apprentice.


----------



## AJOMAA11 (Jan 17, 2015)

The story sounds fraud. Don't forget it's a technology company and everything is traceable


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Fact is no one is inherently evil. I refuse to buy into that. They are however sometimes short of a moral compass.


Really? Nice view of the world Pollyanna. Have you heard of Hitler? Stalin? Any number of serial killers? Short of a moral compass my ass.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Really? Nice view of the world Pollyanna. Have you heard of Hitler? Stalin? Any number of serial killers? Short of a moral compass my ass.


If you have read any psychology books they were not evil until outside influences changed them.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> If you have read any psychology books they were not evil until outside influences changed them.


How much of Travis Kalanick's life have you read about? It's hard to find an in depth resource about his past endeavors that doesn't mention the word "asshole".


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Who's choice is that. I get no safety net if I go out on my own, that's the risk here. There is a way around this. Self Incorporate, become an employee, pay your taxes and then you get the benefits if you get canned.
> 
> Doesn't your government have a self employment option to pay taxes for your UI premiums? We have the option to pay into it and if things go south we can collect. It's not much but it is something.
> 
> ...


Action, not sure why you think that EI (hasn't be UI for years) will pay you if you become unemployed. You don't qualify for EI if you are non-arm's length from a CCPC. This includes the owner, and immediate family members. If Uber were to terminate you in Canada, you'd still be in the same situation.



> Uber does not give this, they never offered this and therefore I don't sympathize when someone says Uber is screwing with peoples lives. You want to be an entrepreneur you should know the risks. It sucks I know, I watched in 2007 much of my sunk wealth dissolve before my eyes because some screw-ups in the US market were dishonest. But I knew the risks going into it, and I knew the way to get out of it. I didn't blame anyone. I made the choices


Please tell me you didn't get out of the market. I watched my investments go down almost 60%, but not only did they recover, I'm up almost 80% from the pre-meltdown.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> The funny thing, they deactivated me for 'guarantees fraud' about 12 hours after removing the guarantees. The guarantees are over, why even bother?


Are the guarantees over everywhere? We haven't been notified. Anyone else get a notice?


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> Are the guarantees over everywhere? We haven't been notified. Anyone else get a notice?


The email announcing it went to my "promotions" inbox in gmail, I would of missed it if the drivers in my market hadn't told me. I wouldn't be surprised if there are many drivers that didn't realize they ended the guarantees. Each market is different though, it's possible that your market still has them.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> The email announcing it went to my "promotions" inbox in gmail, I would of missed it if the drivers in my market hadn't told me. I wouldn't be surprised if there are many drivers that didn't realize they ended the guarantees. Each market is different though, it's possible that your market still has them.


Thanks, apparently we still have them in San Diego.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> Thanks, apparently we still have them in San Diego.


Be careful with them, apparently getting too much from them is considered grounds for deactivation.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

If you worked for me and were using credits I gave you to pay yourself, I'd fire you too.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

MrsUberJax said:


> If you worked for me and were using credits I gave you to pay yourself, I'd fire you too.


If I worked for uber and uber fired me.. that would mean I was an employee..


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

uberThere said:


> Please tell me you didn't get out of the market. I watched my investments go down almost 60%, but not only did they recover, I'm up almost 80% from the pre-meltdown.


Nope rode it all the way back up. But still took a year to recover and it limited my movements for a bit. In the end I did make out better. (Although some I wish I stayed in longer)


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Nope rode it all the way back up. But still took a year to recover and it limited my movements for a bit. In the end I did make out better. (Although some I wish I stayed in longer)


Good on you that you stuck with it, and didn't run because I know a lot of people who did, and still don't trust the markets.
It took me about 4 years to recover, so you did a lot better than I did. I had a lot of sleepless nights during the melt-down, but now the 10-15% decreases don't even phase me.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

uberThere said:


> Good on you that you stuck with it, and didn't run because I know a lot of people who did, and still don't trust the markets.
> It took me about 4 years to recover, so you did a lot better than I did. I had a lot of sleepless nights during the melt-down, but now the 10-15% decreases don't even phase me.


I ran. Well, actually, I didn't have enough that I felt it was worth leaving it there. But it was 100 shares of Visa that I bought when it first opened. Last week they split it 4 ways.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

hmm, pinged myself so I could figure out Spotify. Hope that isn't a problem. It didn't help my guarantees at all. I had already done 2 rides in 30 minutes and was just embarrassed that I couldn't coach pax on how to use it. I tried to do a "do not charge rider" but it totally failed as the driver app has been bad lately in Cleveland. I had been told you could use the free version of Spotify, but found that not to be true. It prompted me to upgrade before I could use it.


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> I ran. Well, actually, I didn't have enough that I felt it was worth leaving it there. But it was 100 shares of Visa that I bought when it first opened. Last week they split it 4 ways.


Ouch. Visa has done so well, but I don't blame you. I remember how people thought the world was coming unglued.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> If you have read any psychology books they were not evil until outside influences changed them.


Even if I were to accept that (and I don't--FYI my minor was in psychology by the way) I lean towards a behaviorist point of view: what matters is actions as that is all that can be truly measured. Or evil is as evil does.

I'm don't care what your motivation for stabbing me in the eye with a fork is, the end result is the same regardless of why you're doing it.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Even if I were to accept that (and I don't--FYI my minor was in psychology by the way) I lean towards a behaviorist point of view: what matters is actions as that is all that can be truly measured. Or evil is as evil does.
> 
> I'm don't care what your motivation for stabbing me in the eye with a fork is, the end result is the same regardless of why you're doing it.


I would agree with that. I'm not that deep of a person to fall back on psychology to dismiss what people do.


----------



## waker81 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hopefully you opted out of Arbitration - if not, your only recourse is arbitration.


----------



## Yamariz (Mar 9, 2015)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> Got a call from the Miami office, Julia Moon left me a message saying that my account was deactivated for "Guarantees Fraud".
> 
> I called her back to explain. Last week I had family coming in, I emailed uber support on Sat morning asking if I could use my rider account to call myself to transport family since I had free credits. The CSR replied back that she didn't know and would forward it to an Operations Manager. By Sunday night I still had not received an answer, so I figured it wasn't that big of a deal. I picked up my family members, pinged myself, and drove them. I was only able to do this twice since I was busy the other times. For the other times they called a cab since they don't have smartphones.
> 
> ...


Very good article. Im sorry to hear this and there are so many fraudulent activities that take place. I have been shut down 2x for false statements on my comments. I have been told one thing from one manager and shafted by another. If any reporters want to speak with me bring it on.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Yamariz said:


> Very good article. Im sorry to hear this and there are so many fraudulent activities that take place. I have been shut down 2x for false statements on my comments. I have been told one thing from one manager and shafted by another. If any reporters want to speak with me bring it on.


If you don't mind me asking, what were the false statements? I assume it resulted from guys that were upset they couldn't have your number or something?

I see your post about hiring more females - I find that a majority of my passengers are females and they will occasionally ask about driving, I tell them all that I personally wouldn't recommend it. After reading the threads from the females on here it sounds like you are just destined to be deactivated due to low ratings unless you give your number out to every guy - which I would not suggest!

Uber doesn't seem to like protecting their drivers, they will never tell you (the driver) what actions, if any, they took against the passenger.


----------



## HappyDriver (Mar 10, 2015)

Uber Math Professor said:


> Believe it or not this is the best day of your life.
> 
> Now you will have the time and hunger to pursue a job that is fulfilling and pays better.
> 
> ...


Are you now a wedding photographer?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Uber Math Professor said:


> Believe it or not this is the best day of your life.
> 
> Now you will have the time and hunger to pursue a job that is fulfilling and pays better.
> 
> ...


I'm a wedding photographer, I used to shoot 35 weddings a year, ( about $200 an hour , I've shot about 300 or more ) did great, but then came the digital camera, making photography a lot easier, which quadrupled the number of photographers, though the pie is not quadrupled at all, and now I'm working for Uber. Good luck to you. I'm just not up on facebook, pinterest, and all that, my fault, really, for not keeping up with the times.


----------



## Vexus (Mar 8, 2015)

No one has been banned from Uber for using a single free ride to ping themselves.

When running massive data reports on thousands of people, they just sort the list. They see you made $50 but got paid $300 off guarantees. They then ban your ass. Others have posted here getting away with making $100 but getting guarantees up to $200 more. Skimming the edge. You have to really stand out on those data sets to get banned.

I'm not inclined to be sympathetic here. I will not work for anyone and scam them out of money. It is a character flaw to do so. If I worked a contract for Bill Gates, he gets the same rates I'd charge anyone else. I don't throw in a fee for being successful. So don't think Uber is just there ready to be ****ed over because you think it is doable.

Show your past 6 weeks of payout statements in this thread and if it is all truly legit I will literally fight on your behalf regarding this. If you have anything in that time frame where your guarantee is obviously way more than your fares, **** off.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Vexus said:


> No one has been banned from Uber for using a single free ride to ping themselves.
> 
> When running massive data reports on thousands of people, they just sort the list. They see you made $50 but got paid $300 off guarantees. They then ban your ass. Others have posted here getting away with making $100 but getting guarantees up to $200 more. Skimming the edge. You have to really stand out on those data sets to get banned.
> 
> ...


The premise of your argument is flawed. You say that Bill Gates would get the same rates as anyone, that implies that you are setting the rate. With uber, we are not setting the any rates, all rates are preset. A better analogy would be if Bill Gates offered to pay you $X/hr then two months later he fires you without a material breach of your contract and says it's because you're making too much.

Uber guaranteed that their drivers in the Miami market will make $16 or $20/hour, depending on the time and day, in fares. That number is before their cut, so really $12.8 or $16 per hour. Now If I follow THEIR rules and do not violate a single rule, how can they be mad at me for making LESS than what they guaranteed I would make? I worked XX number of hours for what they guaranteed would make me $12.8/$16 per hour, I made less, they owe me the difference. If they didn't want to pay more in guarantees then maybe they should of said our fares have to average > $X/hr, a nice way to entice drivers to decline min. fare trips.

Imagine if a company said that if you do work for them they they will guarantee you a big paycheck! Now imagine that you do the work required to get that big paycheck and then they fire you and take away half of your last paycheck. Now in vision uber. Bingo!

They determined the fare rates, they determined the guarantee, they determined the rules.

I followed their rules, I did not violate the partner's agreement, I got deactivated.

The amount I made from the guarantee means nothing except for they either: 1) underestimated the demand 2) should increase their rates 3) should of reduced the guarantees.

And I am not a violent person, not looking for anyone to "literally fight" for me. Unfortunately, regardless of how awesome you think you are, unless you are Travis K., Julia Moon, or some other high up in uber... your voice doesn't mean shit. As such, I have nothing to prove to you.


----------



## Vexus (Mar 8, 2015)

Your avatar is spot on bro.

As an independent driver, you are setting the rate - you tap that Go Online button, which says, "I agree with Uber that I will drive at the rate they are advertising." You don't have to press that Go Online button. So you set the rate. It is either find your own clients, or use a predefined service to find clients for you. You decide. You choose.

The guarantee is a huge data log of how many Uber Passengers are in the area at a given time using the service and the number of drivers. They know you will make MORE than the guarantee. But if for some reason you're the odd ball out and only get $13/hr they will make up the difference to you. But if you scam them and manage to be 20 minutes away from all pings and every rider cancels on you or you get no calls at all or you self-ping and sit in the car for hours doing nothing... yeah.

You did not, and do not, and never did, and never will (maybe), work for Uber. They worked for you. You hired them. That mind**** is common sense to anyone not complaining on these forums.

I didn't say "fight" as in fist-fight. I meant, I would call and email on your behalf until you got back online if you weren't actually scamming the shit out of the system. You have no idea who can reach who in this world so why not take a chance and post up your proof?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Vexus said:


> Your avatar is spot on bro.
> 
> As an independent driver, you are setting the rate - you tap that Go Online button, which says, "I agree with Uber that I will drive at the rate they are advertising." You don't have to press that Go Online button. So you set the rate. It is either find your own clients, or use a predefined service to find clients for you. You decide. You choose.
> 
> ...


Nothing personal you are the poster child for corporate America" favorite worker " they dream everyone was like you


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

Sounds like they just lost a damn good driver!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberXtraordinary said:


> Sounds like they just lost a damn good driver!


They are probably bleeding drivers.


----------



## Vexus (Mar 8, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Nothing personal you are the poster child for corporate America" favorite worker " they dream everyone was like you


Maybe because I am a part of corporate America. Interesting how I work to the same quality I expect my workers to work...


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Vexus said:


> Maybe because I am a part of corporate America. Interesting how I work to the same quality I expect my workers to work...


I thought you were a driver ??? Kudos squeeze your workers then I guess.
I'm not a corporate big wig but have seen this industry for a long time have I gotten to a decent level , I was worried for a while that's why I joined this forum to get a idea how my newest commpetitor is doing , for a while I wished the worst to this guys 
I can tell you I learned drivers make or break companies 
Uber started a amazing system just to slowly destroy it one driver at a time 
Where you are wrong is INCREDIBLY THIS GUYS WERE WILLING TO PAY YOU FOR SOMTHING THAT IS PRETTY MUCH FREE BELONGS TO NO ONE !!!
But they are starting to exercise their muscles , the Be greatful B.S. Is insulting
Really? C'mon !!!!!!!!!
If you are really a driver you yourself are the prime example of a corporate victim you are educated , have a position of authority , hire & Fire , yet drive for UBER really ?? You need to know how to negotiate you pay plan don't just take the scraps 
Every time you drive you are subsidizing your boss 
You are a victim you just can't see it


----------



## Vexus (Mar 8, 2015)

I am not a victim. I am driving and using Uber. I do it mainly because I feel like doing something productive on my time off. I could be doing other things, but what I'd like right now is to work extra to buy another car and some things around the house. I am no 'big wig', just see an opportunity and am going for it. It would take me much longer to do the things I want on my normal pay. I want everyone here to be successful, and I realize it is tough, but I also look deep into the strategy Uber is taking to gather users.... go into that more later... gotta run.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Vexus said:


> Your avatar is spot on bro.


Thank you, your blank and generic avatar seems to be spot on, too.. bro..



Vexus said:


> As an independent driver, you are setting the rate - you tap that Go Online button, which says, "I agree with Uber that I will drive at the rate they are advertising." You don't have to press that Go Online button. So you set the rate. It is either find your own clients, or use a predefined service to find clients for you. You decide. You choose.


Yes, I went online with the agreement of $16/$20 per hour in fares, where did I complain about that? It was uber that removed the guarantee $ that I earned AFTER I earned it. They are the ones crying poor after they lost money.



Vexus said:


> The guarantee is a huge data log of how many Uber Passengers are in the area at a given time using the service and the number of drivers. They know you will make MORE than the guarantee. But if for some reason you're the odd ball out and only get $13/hr they will make up the difference to you. But if you scam them and manage to be 20 minutes away from all pings and every rider cancels on you or you get no calls at all or you self-ping and sit in the car for hours doing nothing... yeah.


I stayed busy during busy times. As I've said before, I worked an area of wealthy people that were tourists, I specify wealthy because they are more prone to make ubers wait for them.

The "busy hours" consisted of me waiting 5-10 mins to get a ping, drive 5-10 mins to the ping, wait 2-7 mins for the paxs to come out, drive 5-10 mins for a min. fare. During the busy hours I would get, on average, 2 minimum fare trips/hour.

This would be $4 * 2 = $8 - $2 SRF = $6 in fares, so if the guarantee is $16/$20 in fares uber agreed to pay me the difference, which is $10-14/hr in fares or $8-11.20/hr on my check. So you think working a busy area and getting two trips per hour, for $6 in fares but being paid $8-11.20 is scamming uber??? Should no one of worked that area?? If that's the case then uber should of disqualified the area I was working and banned drivers from being there. Again, I followed their rules, they lost money.. not my wrong doing.



Vexus said:


> You did not, and do not, and never did, and never will (maybe), work for Uber. They worked for you. You hired them. That mind**** is common sense to anyone not complaining on these forums.


No 'mind****' necessary. However, if you want to get technical we give uber a cut of our earnings for the use of their technology and leads - they do not "work" for us, that would make them our employees. Regardless, I know I was never their employee, if you read my disclaimer I make that very clear. In addition, I said in a previous post:



UberXinSoFlo said:


> If I worked for uber and uber fired me.. that would mean I was an employee..





Vexus said:


> I didn't say "fight" as in fist-fight. I meant, I would call and email on your behalf until you got back online if you weren't actually scamming the shit out of the system. You have no idea who can reach who in this world so why not take a chance and post up your proof?


You did say "literally fight" maybe you should of said figuratively fight or literally argue?

Again, no need to post "proof". Whether I collected $0.50 in guarantees or $10,000 the fact remains that I followed every last one of their rules and they shorted me about $650 from what they guaranteed me.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> Again, no need to post "proof". Whether I collected $0.50 in guarantees or $10,000 the fact remains that *I followed every last one of their rules and they shorted me about $650 from what they guaranteed me*.


New Uber profit method. Screw every driver in their system by deactivation and no pay til there are none left.

Let's all face a simple fact that Uber, if nothing else, is a scam on DRIVERS.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> New Uber profit method. Screw every driver in their system by deactivation and no pay til there are none left.
> 
> Let's all face a simple fact that Uber, if nothing else, is a scam on DRIVERS.


I'm just really hoping that @Vexus will realize this and literally-ish fight for me! I'm confident in his success!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> I'm just really hoping that @Vexus will realize this and literally-ish fight for me! I'm confident in his success!


Vexus is still in the semi-ozone of marginally acceptable rates @ $1.30 a mile so his perspective will be slightly better than most of us here.

He also doesn't run math well, even at $1.30 a mile.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

UberOne said:


> not that i don't take your side on this, and just to play devil's advocate, your mistake was probably in emailing uber you were going to do something that is heavily frowned upon to begin with.


I was about about to say the same thing myself.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Does it say "heavily frowned upon" in the contract?


Perhaps not; but common sense and reasonableness should have told you that they won't appreciate it and may look for any reason they can find to kick you to the curb.

IMHO, permanently deactivating you was a bit harsh. A two week suspension would have been more appropriate.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> Got a call from the Miami office, Julia Moon left me a message saying that my account was deactivated for "Guarantees Fraud".
> 
> I called her back to explain. Last week I had family coming in, I emailed uber support on Sat morning asking if I could use my rider account to call myself to transport family since I had free credits. The CSR replied back that she didn't know and would forward it to an Operations Manager. By Sunday night I still had not received an answer, so I figured it wasn't that big of a deal. I picked up my family members, pinged myself, and drove them. I was only able to do this twice since I was busy the other times. For the other times they called a cab since they don't have smartphones.
> 
> ...


POST #1 /@UberXinSoFlo : Just goes to

Prove my 4th Tenet of #[F]Uber's Foun-
dation: Open Schadenfreude was what
they attempted to conceal as (haha)
"Trade Secrets" in one of the Many 
Lawsuits in which They're Losing.

I can only imagine the St. Fratty'sDay
party Tricky 'Nicky and his Band of
VC Circle-Jerkers had after last week's
5 Day DoubleSpiff OnBoarding Fiasco
by Amazingly ToneDeaf Lyft.

Their AboutFace of Malfeasance could
DeepSix them permanently.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Start filling out the paperwork for small claims court. Someone who claims to be an ex CSR who also claims to be action Jax said that even small claims court press is to Uber's disadvantage. Start filling out The forms. Even if you signed up for arbitration there's still the case to be heard. You could possibly add lost wages from deactivation to the claim. If I remember right the forms are pretty straightforward. 

You were not the only one this is happened to so you might be able to negotiate a much bigger payout from the company to keep your mouth shut.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> Got a call from the Miami office, Julia Moon left me a message saying that my account was deactivated for "Guarantees Fraud".
> 
> I called her back to explain. Last week I had family coming in, I emailed uber support on Sat morning asking if I could use my rider account to call myself to transport family since I had free credits. The CSR replied back that she didn't know and would forward it to an Operations Manager. By Sunday night I still had not received an answer, so I figured it wasn't that big of a deal. I picked up my family members, pinged myself, and drove them. I was only able to do this twice since I was busy the other times. For the other times they called a cab since they don't have smartphones.
> 
> ...


Fraud means a deliberate deception in order to receive financial gain. Pinging yourself could be seen as fraud, because you are making it seem to Uber that there is a genuine Uber customer in your car, when there is not. In your case, there was no genuine customer.

You, the rider account holder, were using the rider app when you were not a rider, but a driver.


----------



## Vexus (Mar 8, 2015)

Seattle is $1.10 right now. Going back to $1.35 Monday.

Anyone ever hear of Google Apps for Business?

Google got tons of companies online and offered it for free, for life. The buzz was made. The price was right. Now it is comparable in price to any other high end email hosting like Exchange. If you do not understand what Uber is doing, by all means, get deactivated.

Seattle base/mile/minute = 1.25/1.10/.20

Monday it goes back to 1.35/1.35/.24

I only see a handful of drivers here who understand what Uber is doing and I hope to join forces with them and try some ideas. I don't think anyone who is negative right now is going to change due to forum posts. So I'll stick to the good news; like a family member beginning Uber just today and pulling in $60 in 2 hours. $$!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

$1.35/hr ? I have to drive 4 hours round trip to San Francisco to see that kind of money. At that rate, with the Sound and the Lakes keeping the pings close by, I think you have a good game plan.

Just keep track of your miles ! Make sure you put aside money for your brakes and tires going up and down those hills though.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Start posting on the Seattle sub-group https://uberpeople.net/forums/seattle.48/


----------



## Vexus (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## Yamariz (Mar 9, 2015)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what were the false statements? I assume it resulted from guys that were upset they couldn't have your number or something?
> 
> I see your post about hiring more females - I find that a majority of my passengers are females and they will occasionally ask about driving, I tell them all that I personally wouldn't recommend it. After reading the threads from the females on here it sounds like you are just destined to be deactivated due to low ratings unless you give your number out to every guy - which I would not suggest!
> 
> Uber doesn't seem to like protecting their drivers, they will never tell you (the driver) what actions, if any, they took against the passenger.


Well one time a rider said I demanded cash from her so she gave it too me for the fare. Thats not what happen at all. I took her to a liquir store and then to her apartment 3x on the way there she asked me how she paid 3x I told her it went to her card and NO CASH was needed. Well, she was drunk and so was her friend I repeated myself more than once but when I dropped her she insisted I take 7.00 i said no cash she said take it. So I did. What am I gonna do throw the tip in her face no- well I assume she was too drunk to understand and told Uber I demanded cash and still charged her card. So it was not my fault. Otherwise, yes men can make a little comment to me but I ignore them my area is mostly college students and professionals. I do not have many issues with clients it is mainly the outsiders like the homeless that bother me.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Start filling out the paperwork for small claims court. Someone who claims to be an ex CSR who also claims to be action Jax said that even small claims court press is to Uber's disadvantage. Start filling out The forms. Even if you signed up for arbitration there's still the case to be heard. You could possibly add lost wages from deactivation to the claim. If I remember right the forms are pretty straightforward.
> 
> You were not the only one this is happened to so you might be able to negotiate a much bigger payout from the company to keep your mouth shut.


Even with arbitration clauses, you can still file lawsuits or small claims. Then they would need to make a motion to compel arbitration. It's not an automatic ban against filing a lawsuit.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> Got a call from the Miami office, Julia Moon left me a message saying that my account was deactivated for "Guarantees Fraud".
> 
> I called her back to explain. Last week I had family coming in, I emailed uber support on Sat morning asking if I could use my rider account to call myself to transport family since I had free credits. The CSR replied back that she didn't know and would forward it to an Operations Manager. By Sunday night I still had not received an answer, so I figured it wasn't that big of a deal. I picked up my family members, pinged myself, and drove them. I was only able to do this twice since I was busy the other times. For the other times they called a cab since they don't have smartphones.
> 
> ...


They don't have phones so they say. What was her number? I would like to talk to someone about some issues I'm having. Not fraud but real issues. Thanks.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Yamariz said:


> Well one time a rider said I demanded cash from her so she gave it too me for the fare. Thats not what happen at all. I took her to a liquir store and then to her apartment 3x on the way there she asked me how she paid 3x I told her it went to her card and NO CASH was needed. Well, she was drunk and so was her friend I repeated myself more than once but when I dropped her she insisted I take 7.00 i said no cash she said take it. So I did. What am I gonna do throw the tip in her face no- well I assume she was too drunk to understand and told Uber I demanded cash and still charged her card. So it was not my fault. Otherwise, yes men can make a little comment to me but I ignore them my area is mostly college students and professionals. I do not have many issues with clients it is mainly the outsiders like the homeless that bother me.


Always take the tip. Money is money.


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> Got a call from the Miami office, Julia Moon left me a message saying that my account was deactivated for "Guarantees Fraud".
> 
> I called her back to explain. Last week I had family coming in, I emailed uber support on Sat morning asking if I could use my rider account to call myself to transport family since I had free credits. The CSR replied back that she didn't know and would forward it to an Operations Manager. By Sunday night I still had not received an answer, so I figured it wasn't that big of a deal. I picked up my family members, pinged myself, and drove them. I was only able to do this twice since I was busy the other times. For the other times they called a cab since they don't have smartphones.
> 
> ...


Another reason Uber drivers should be classified as employees, since you cannot choose the calls you want to run.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> Got a call from the Miami office, Julia Moon left me a message saying that my account was deactivated for "Guarantees Fraud".
> 
> I called her back to explain. Last week I had family coming in, I emailed uber support on Sat morning asking if I could use my rider account to call myself to transport family since I had free credits. The CSR replied back that she didn't know and would forward it to an Operations Manager. By Sunday night I still had not received an answer, so I figured it wasn't that big of a deal. I picked up my family members, pinged myself, and drove them. I was only able to do this twice since I was busy the other times. For the other times they called a cab since they don't have smartphones.
> 
> ...


No, you can not poach Uber customers, simple as that. Hard lesson learned.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

In regards to orignal post, and to play devil's advocate: The purpose of guarantees is to make certain drivers are available for riders. If you use your rider account (and worse yet free ride credits) to give family and friends rides while you're working a guarantee just so you can transport your family while remaining eligible for the guarantee, I can see that being fraudulent. While original poster's intent may not have been malicious, he was collecting bonus money on time he was spending transporting his own free rides. Smart thing would have been to use your rider account to summon another driver for your family.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

The_One said:


> No, you can not poach Uber customers, simple as that. Hard lesson learned.


I fail to see where he "poached" any customers. I would define poaching a customer as the guy who sees a rider waiting for the driver that's on his way and then has them cancel and rerequest, which then hits their car because they are right there. Or worse, they do the ride off the books after convincing pax to cancel original request.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Pinging yourself?!? Really, that never crossed my mind. Getting paid for your commute to work....hmmm

Probably not a good idea. If it's a slow day, it's a slow day. You can't change that.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

MarkR said:


> Pinging yourself?!? Really, that never crossed my mind. Getting paid for your commute to work....hmmm
> 
> Probably not a good idea. If it's a slow day, it's a slow day. You can't change that.


Unless you have a free ride credit you will be losing money.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

limepro said:


> Unless you have a free ride credit you will be losing money.


Just the thought of doing this sounds dishonest.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

MarkR said:


> Just the thought of doing this sounds dishonest.


It is and will get you deactivated, the real problem arose when they did free rides in certain parts of Miami and people were caught making new accounts for relatives, friends, etc. Just to give those rides to themselves multiple times including the driver credit ride. Many got deactivated for it and rightfully so.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't know if this is fraud or not. His family did have a genuine need to get a ride from the airport. He just used free rides for that purpose, which he would have used anyway - Uber didn't suffer a net loss because of it. I think it's fraud when the only reason for the trip is to take money from Uber.

The only scam I know about that is definitely fraud is the UberPool scam, where a driver sets up a rider account on a different phone, goes to a surge area and books a fake Pool ride from the second phone. The second phone, and therefore the driver, gets charged a discounted, non surge, pool rate and the driver then gets paid a higher surge rate for the trip. Very easy for a driver to scam $30, $40, $50 per ride like that and steal hundreds of dollars in a few hours.

But while Uber obviously invests little effort in the systems that make sure drivers are paid correctly, you can bet your bottom dollar they have invested heavily in fraud detection systems to protect their money, and drivers who try this kind of thing are pretty much guaranteed to get caught.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

limepro said:


> It is and will get you deactivated, the real problem arose when they did free rides in certain parts of Miami and people were caught making new accounts for relatives, friends, etc. Just to give those rides to themselves multiple times including the driver credit ride. Many got deactivated for it and rightfully so.


We get nothing free in NJ. So I have nothing to worry about then.


----------

